# First clutch laid for the season



## junglesrus (Aug 13, 2003)

HI,
We got our first clutch of yellow phase beardie eggs last night  
I had just finished building my 3rd incubator,in anticipation of a bigger season than last year.
And the cycle of life starts again.

Regards

Darin


----------



## Greebo (Aug 13, 2003)

Congrats dude!


----------



## Whaa (Aug 13, 2003)

Thats great Darin, good to see someone getting startd early


----------



## Pinkie (Aug 13, 2003)

Are these barbatas or vitticeps?
Congratulations


----------



## olivaceus71 (Aug 13, 2003)

They are vitti's
meg


----------



## africancichlidau (Aug 13, 2003)

Excellent Darin, Congratulations


----------



## Magpie (Aug 13, 2003)

Just make sure you let me know when those atherton's drop.....


----------



## junglesrus (Aug 13, 2003)

fingers crossed on the athertons she is looking swollen


----------



## Greebo (Aug 13, 2003)

Atherton's??
Where??
Can I layby an egg?


----------



## olivaceus71 (Aug 13, 2003)

junglesrus said:


> fingers crossed on the athertons she is looking swollen



Congrats D, wilma turned belly up yesterday, other female is looking pretty uncomfortable, and blonde female and the other little one I got back from Sarah are locked up with males at the moment.....woooohoooooooo  

meg


----------



## Magpie (Aug 13, 2003)

Hey Greebo, I was first.....


----------



## Nicole (Aug 13, 2003)

Great news - Congrats Darin. 

So exciting, I can't wait for this time of year a couple of years from now....


----------



## seth (Aug 13, 2003)

hey darin give us a yell when the beardies are running about!!!


----------



## CHEWY (Aug 13, 2003)

Congrats mate.
Hopefully within a couple of years, all members that wish to breed will be and advertising here. I hope to be among that crowd.


----------



## junglesrus (Aug 14, 2003)

hi they should be running around and ready for sale around the 20th of october.

As for lay buying on don't count my eggs till they are laid


----------



## junglesrus (Aug 14, 2003)

Congrats Meg good news


----------



## Belinda (Aug 14, 2003)

What are athertons?


----------



## junglesrus (Aug 14, 2003)

Atherton Jungle carpets.
there is apicture of my female in the photo section under "Ace jungles".


----------



## Belinda (Aug 14, 2003)

Oh ok, thanks.

My Beardie eats like a pig, are all beardies like that?


----------



## Magpie (Aug 14, 2003)

I sure do have my fingers crossed Darin.
As you say though, you can't count your pythons before they are laid (and hatched)


----------



## Guest (Aug 14, 2003)

i think my beardie is gravid i hope so


----------



## Gregory (Aug 14, 2003)

I've got one of Darin's Yellow Phase Vitties from this last season. He's a ripper. He's really big now and has always been a voracious eater. He's a really nice looking Dragon. He'll sire lots of youngn's in the future Hopefully.


----------



## Brodie (Aug 14, 2003)

Stay on topic pleas :lol: naa seriously thats great junglesrus!


----------



## Morelia_man (Aug 14, 2003)

i wish my beardie was a voraciouse eater!


----------



## junglesrus (Aug 17, 2003)

Second clutch arrive yesterday arvo.  
Managed to tape her laying 1 of the eggs.

I find all our beardies are pigs.


----------



## olivaceus71 (Aug 17, 2003)

junglesrus said:


> Second clutch arrive yesterday arvo.
> Managed to tape her laying 1 of the eggs.
> 
> I find all our beardies are pigs.



*what a poser  *, congrats again d, now if baz could just get her act together 
meg


----------



## Guest (Aug 17, 2003)

Cool how many eggs?


----------



## junglesrus (Aug 17, 2003)

First clutch was 29 fertile.

Second clutch was 14 fertile,1 slug.


----------



## <python_guy> (Aug 17, 2003)

congrats darin thats good


----------



## africancichlidau (Aug 17, 2003)

Who said that?


----------



## jake0476 (Aug 30, 2003)

CONGRATULATIONS on your newly laid eggs... im still half way through building my first incubator out of an old deep freezer but im still hoping my diamonds breed this year i have 2 pair breeding this is my first attempt so fingers crossed......


----------



## Tait (Aug 30, 2003)

hi im Tait, im new here & i got a coastal carpet & a hybrid diamond(juvenile'z) , im really trying to get a jungle python (a good one) but there r heaps of people with crapy snake at high prices, if im goin to pay $500+ for one i would drive there to buy it so i could look first, "Junglesrus" can you email me if u want to part with any of yours in october cuz im going to buy one after my birthday )(09sept hehehe,.... im in Bowen about 2hrs south of townsville. otay tankz! nick Tait


----------



## junglesrus (Aug 30, 2003)

Hi,
my black and white diamond is currently mating.

As for jungles i currenlty on have my only breeding stock of jungles.
My Peter krauss jungle(black and gold) are looking good for off spring this year but will not be available till around febuary.

Athertons female is also looking good this year.

Darin


----------



## Greebo (Aug 30, 2003)

Hey Darin, I hear you Athertons female is also looking good this year!
lol...how did you manage to post the same thing 3 times?
oldtimers disease?


----------



## junglesrus (Aug 30, 2003)

a glitch in the system when i entered it the first 2 times it said it was rejected. but them submitted it.


----------



## Greebo (Aug 30, 2003)

Who you calling a glitch?


----------



## africancichlidau (Aug 30, 2003)

It's Greebos Fault!


----------



## spidsy (Sep 29, 2003)

You would have some little beardies running around soon, hey Darin?


----------



## junglesrus (Sep 30, 2003)

Hi,
we are in the final week of the first clutch hatching.
after that we should have a new clutch hatching 4 days after that.
Currently the largest clutch is 32 eggs.


----------



## Magpie (Sep 30, 2003)

How's the atherton going?


----------



## africancichlidau (Sep 30, 2003)

Yeah, how's that lady atherton?

Yeah yeah Mags, I know, you were first


----------



## junglesrus (Oct 1, 2003)

the athertons is going well is coming up for her pre lay shed as we speak.
she currently in the opaque stage.

An on the beardie side of thing our first egg hatched this morning.
After 48 days of incubating.


----------



## Gregory (Oct 1, 2003)

Ah, the pitter patter of little feet around the house again. Well done.


----------



## Magpie (Oct 1, 2003)

My first clutch for the ..... ummm for forever was layed sometime in the last 24 hours         
http://aussiepythons.com/modules.ph...ame=gallery&file=index&include=view_photo.php

No idea on numbers yet, am letting her settle for a bit before removing da eggums, but it looks like a good clutch and all that I can see are nice and ivory white and good sized.
"I'm so excited......"


----------



## Gregory (Oct 1, 2003)

Good stuff Craig.  
We were just talking about this yesterday. Did you get to see any of it?


----------



## Magpie (Oct 1, 2003)

Nah, just thought I'd check on her today becasue I haven't seen her out basking for about 24 hours and there they were.


----------



## NoOne (Oct 1, 2003)

Well done Mags, will be interesting to see how she reacts when you try and get them, snap snap bite bite pain  well done again, the first clutch is always the best.


----------



## Brodie (Oct 1, 2003)

WOW thats excellent mags....congrats man!!!


----------



## Nicole (Oct 1, 2003)

Congratualations that is awesome news!!!
I'd be thrilled too!


----------



## junglesrus (Oct 1, 2003)

Hey mags,
Just a little info,when the eggs are laid you have a 24 window in which to move the eggs after that the embro has attached to the eggs so any movement must be ever so gental.

once laid i usually give the eggs 2 hrs to harden, then they are remove.


----------



## Fangs (Oct 1, 2003)

Good stuff Mags,
I'll have mine sunny side up please


----------



## Whaa (Oct 1, 2003)

how do you remove a snake without disturbing the eggs?


----------



## Magpie (Oct 1, 2003)

I was able to just go in from the top and slowly get her out of there. She didn't want to come, but didn't strike a once.


----------



## africancichlidau (Oct 1, 2003)

Good onya Maggie Now get 'em hatched and lets talk deals


----------

